# Spiderfex



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Not finished yet as you can see but it should give you an idea


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Flyspray wheres the god dam flyspray!!!!!!!!!

Very nice man, I love the bone, very gribbly.

Is the red finished or do you still have more to do?

If you get a chance would you be able to do a quick 'how to' on the bone, it just looks so dam good.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well it is definitely going to take more than your average sized bugswatter to kill of this beauty. Have to agree with Jacobite, the bone/carapace looks great!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Very nice work Jgplums, the carapace looks stunning. I take It the red Is going to see a bit more work?


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

HOLY MARY MOTHER OF GOD

i think that speaks for itself :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

cheers guys, i was worried the bone didn't come across on the pics very well. Still some work on the red to do, and need to work out colours for the weaponry as well. I case you were wondering that is the monsterous creature base he's mounted on.

To paint the bone i went over a black undercoat. With each layer you paint, you should leave a small amount of the last layer. I built up through brows starting with scorched, then bestial then snakebite then started adding white to snakebit until i was happy with the results. Each layer is basically just a series of lines painted onto the carapace. You should vary the amount of the last layer showing through so at random intervals have long layers of the lighter colours.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Jig I must try that next time I'm doing armour I want to be differnt


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

any suggestions on gun colours guys???


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Um depends what the rest of your army is like doesn't it.

As a stand alone model I would go with bone to match the chiton and maybe a light blue/purple for the fleshy stuff - in other words I have no idea.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

You know, even amongst the best miniatures the most that can usually be said is, "Hey, that looks cool!" This nasty fellow, though, is absolutely unsettling. Conveying a emotion through painting and modeling is tough, but you've done splendidly!

On gun colors, without seeing the rest of your army, I can say that something dark, like maybe a bruised or burnt flesh kinda color would look nifty.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

cheers flam, great comments there so thanks


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

thats sweet mate how longs that take you so far?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would almost go with the bone colouring for the weapons main shell and go with a contrasting green for the inside areas, make it look like it is glowing from within.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

it took quite a while for the modelling side, trying to get the legs in decent positions and so it would actually stand was difficult. When i finally got it done i then dropped it down some stairs, so it was back to square one. Painting wise its probably taken 4 hours or so. 

I was thinking either purple or green to go with the scheme as a really bright and poisonous looking colour for glands, sacs etc.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude that looks so cool


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Jig, that is prolly the coolist looking nyd ive seen in a while, thats fuggin awsome man


----------



## Voark (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks great...but why such a small base?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Lol thats the big monsterous creature base. The one that looked massive when it first came out. This guy is just that big that he makes it look tiny. next time i'll get a pic of him next to a std fex to show the size comparison.


----------



## Voark (Mar 20, 2007)

I know its the monsterbase, but why not put him on a bigger base like the dreadnought base or the large flyer base? It kinda looks silly to have such a big thing standing on a base like that.

I like the model and the paintjob.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I kinda like the small base - I think it actually makes the mini look more scary. It makes him look as if he is towering over everything.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, contrast is everything. The "small" base makes the model look bigger and more Godzilla-ey. I like it.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the base isnt 'small,' its the MC which is fucking massive!

jig, perhaps you could photo it next to a marine or something for a size comparison?


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Fair point on the base. I've amended my statement. :wink:


----------



## Voark (Mar 20, 2007)

A base doesnt make a model look big "or like godzilla" its the model itself that makes a model look big. I myself put all my Lord/Leader/Warboss models on a bigger base to let the enemy know...you better watch out, cause this model will tear you apart. And it usually helps.

Dont get me wrong, im not flaming him/or his model, or trying to put him down (i like the model and the paint job), im just wondering why he didnt place that goodlooking model on a more impressive looking base, to make it look even more impressive.

Have a nice day, and enjoy the game.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

It's all about contrast. If you put a small head on a normal size body, then that makes the body look bigger and more bulky. It's a well-known artistic technique. The same is true of a small base; if the model is spilling off the base because of the size disparity, it makes the model look bigger than it is. It's visual trickery, and if you don't do it properly it can look messy, but it works in this case, I think.

I'd imagine giving a model a huge base can have a similar effect, but again, if you don't do it properly, it can make the model look small and lost.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the monsterous creature base is the same size as the drednought base, without making my own from a cd or something thats the biggest one they do atm


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

In regards to my previous post, I think you're doing it properly. :wink:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

cheers


----------

